# westway aldershot



## gtr dave (Nov 28, 2010)

GREAT NEWS - Westway Nissan Aldershot is now approved NHPC dealership.
As well as selling the GTR we also have all the lastest equipment to carry out all types of work.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

As adverts and promotion go, that has to be the crappest one I've ever seen....


----------



## gtr dave (Nov 28, 2010)

this is not the official one yet it is just to let people know sorry if it dont meet your approval


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Not about approval buddy, just if you're looking to generate some business by posting here, even a few pics of your workshops, dealership, staff members who we should be dealing with would be the least I'd expect.

Otherwise, like I said, it just looks rather crap.

IMHO, of course


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> As adverts and promotion go, that has to be the crappest one I've ever seen....


lol, you dont mince your words


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Then again any hint of advertising, and the Mod's would have to delete the thread. 


Rich


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

if you go into nissan aldershot you get the same effort as this post, not the most helpful people in there i must say. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

There is a GTR sitting on their forecourt OUTSIDE!

I'm suprised it hasen't been nicked or at least vandalised seeing as it's a 1 min walk away from Aldershot Football Club.....


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

they got 1 insided, 1 test drive car and one other sat outside also (last time i was downthere anyways). I do like the look of that nissan cube they got in there also. Trying to get the wife to like it lol.


----------



## gtr dave (Nov 28, 2010)

fair point but as i said it not a official one yet i am working on one trying to get pic etc. only signed up to this site hour ago so just trying to work out how to get stuff on this site. im passionate about getting the gtr up and running at aldershot and giving the best service so if you can bare with me i will get all details posted on this site


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

More dealers; Nissan softening the impact of mooted concierge service discontinuing?

Before long I'll be able to take mine to Glyn Hopkin in Leyton. :nervous:uke:


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

gtr dave said:


> fair point but as i said it not a official one yet i am working on one trying to get pic etc. only signed up to this site hour ago so just trying to work out how to get stuff on this site. im passionate about getting the gtr up and running at aldershot and giving the best service so if you can bare with me i will get all details posted on this site


If you are part of the Westway franchise then 'best service' would be a welcome change because your Oxford friends are a shower of *hite.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Hell this guy is only trying to be informative.

Aldershot - give us your Postcode and I'll pop in mid week.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

If he can make a real effort and treat us as very valued customers then I wish him every success, I really do!


----------



## gtr dave (Nov 28, 2010)

At Aldershot we treat every customer as a very valued customer and we give a personal service and every customer is important to us.
are adress is 
3 windsor way
aldershot
gu1 1jg
01252 367100

salesman - Guy Millar
gtr master tec - David Howell
service adviser - Alan Fox


----------



## guymillar (Nov 28, 2010)

Well done mate agree with every word.

Guy Millar


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Hi chaps, apologies for the rather brutal welcome you've received from some on here! Of course it can only be a good thing to have more HPCs around, and I enjoyed the tour you gave those of us who came to the GT-R event on Wednesday.

You are a critically placed HPC for a large concentration of GT-R owners, so hopefully you will provide a good service and get a good reputation. The performance of other Westway branches is not necessarily relevant!


----------



## jackg (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Dave

Good to meet you all last weds. Made my daughter and I very welcome!

Sorry I can't flip my order of to you but I will use your servicing facilities.

Jack


----------



## gtr dave (Nov 28, 2010)

hi Jack. you are very welcome glad you and your daughter came down and meet us all at Aldershot and glad you felt welcome.
It was good to meet some new gtr owners and let them see around the workshop and to show them the equipment we have.
It will be a pleasure to look after you and your car when you are get your new gtr.

how did you do at silverstone at the weekend ?.

Thanks David


----------



## Sixx (Sep 22, 2010)

The first GTR that Aldershot sold was to me! Very happy with the service and the calls to keep me informed what was happening. I would have to say it is not kitted out like the HPC in Slough but at the end of the day when I was trying to buy a car from Slough they stopped bothering to return calls or answer emails - must be a lot more people out there looking to give Nissan £60k that I though!

Happy with the guys there- Paul and Guy i think it was - got them to fit rear parking sensors too. My tip for the day - save £350 and but a reversing camera for $258. The sensors are s*ite.....

Glad you made yourself known guys - sorry you got a rough reception but the guys can be a bit unforgiving!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Hi chaps, apologies for the rather brutal welcome you've received from some on here!


yes, but there is a client service, and therefore bottom line, gain to be made from acting on some of the comments on the forum re HPCs.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> yes, but there is a client service, and therefore bottom line, gain to be made from acting on some of the comments on the forum re HPCs.


I agree totally, just don't think they should be judged before they have a chance to perform.
Not sure HPCs fall under the "traders" rules on here? They should be exempt IMO; without Nissan UK's support of the GT-R, this section would be a lot smaller... :chuckle:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

"support" is an interesting word to use :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

gtr dave said:


> At Aldershot we treat every customer as a very valued customer and we give a personal service and every customer is important to us.
> are adress is
> 3 windsor way
> aldershot
> ...


Oooooh Is this advertising ??? Whatch out, watch out there's a Mod about LOL

I received a follow up call from Guy yesterday afternoon. I they can at least start with communication they will be better than Nissan themselves!! 

Go on guys; show us how it should be done as there are a lot of “HPC’s” out there that are not!!!


----------



## guymillar (Nov 28, 2010)

Sixx said:


> The first GTR that Aldershot sold was to me! Very happy with the service and the calls to keep me informed what was happening. I would have to say it is not kitted out like the HPC in Slough but at the end of the day when I was trying to buy a car from Slough they stopped bothering to return calls or answer emails - must be a lot more people out there looking to give Nissan £60k that I though!
> 
> Happy with the guys there- Paul and Guy i think it was - got them to fit rear parking sensors too. My tip for the day - save £350 and but a reversing camera for $258. The sensors are s*ite.....
> 
> Glad you made yourself known guys - sorry you got a rough reception but the guys can be a bit unforgiving!


 Thank you for the vote of support it means loads. I am thrilled you love your GTR. Sorry about sensors.

Regards Guy Millar.


----------

